# Cosmetology / Esthetics School



## Caseigh (Sep 12, 2008)

This is along the same line as the post "Makeup Classes San Francisco" except I want to take it a bit further...

I'm seriously considering getting my training as a cosmetologist and/or esthetician. I live part time in the Palm Springs area, and part time in the north Bay (wine country, technically).

Are all schools made equally? Basically, I'm afraid of enrolling in a ghetto school (à la tv stereotypes: think King of the Hill's Luanne). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If there's one that's respected more, or offers an edge of course that's the one I'm most interested. If, however, the general opinion is that they're all basically the same... then that settles that, and I'll just choose one!

I want to say thank you in advance to any potential answerees, and I'm sorry if I've stepped on any toes.


----------

